# Best Touring route to Switzerland



## Vimbus

I am in the process of planning our 2013 European holiday. We are planning to visit Switzerland before heading back home via the French alps to catch a stage of the Tour de France.
So far I’ve managed to book a late Friday night Eurotunnel after work then we plan to drive for no more than 1 ½ hour to the aire at Bavay to catch a decent night’s sleep and steer clear of the usual horror stories about aires near Calais. 
From there my knowledge of the area runs out, so we are open to suggestions of the best route into Switzerland. I quite like the idea of going via the Vosges mountains and the wife doesn’t mind where we go so long as we aren’t suck in the van all day!


----------



## damar1

Hi vimbus, I dont know weather i can help you, but we went to switzerlade last year for the first time. We think it is a wonderful place the people are lovely and most speak english. As for a route we use the book camperstop and down load all the counterys into the sat nav and put in no toll roads. Then looked on the map and put in a town or most of the time a lake, looked on sat nav and found a site. The sites are not cheap there but most we found very good and clean. The only place we found to sort of wild camp was on the motorways they hade m/h points for water ect ( we do not use motorways a lot ). We intend to return there this year, as there is so much to see the lakes are like oceans and its great to take a boat from one town to another. Have a great trip.


----------



## drcotts

Hi Vimsus
Dont know how long your plan to be away but i would go via the mosel. You can spend a week just travelling doen this beutifull valley if you like and there are aires all along its length right on the river. Its really lovely. if you have bikes you can ride along the river for miles if you wish.

Then you could spend some time in the black forest and visit a few of the lovely towns in southern germany such as titisee, triberg, freiburg etc. Then nip over the border to switzerland. Take a stop at Rheinfall which is also very specacular. Before going to lake contance
Rest of switzerland i dont know about but thats a start.

I stay at the beach aire at calias all the time and have never had any troubles. theres too many other vans there but as long as you take sensible recuations such as not leaving your allet on the wroktop with the door open whilst dozing in the deckchair its fine. 

Enjoy your trip

Phill


----------



## Hydrocell

Hi Vimsus


We have travelled to Venice the last three years running we found this route was the best for us and apart for the toll on the Swiss Boarder and the toll on the A4 in Italy.
We try Austria the toll there was 32 euros and 8 euros for the Burner past each way the Austria toll only lasts for 10 day and the Swiss lasts for twelve months from January to December. 
Our route is as follows.
From Calais to Dunkerque on the A16 then onto the A25/E42 to Lille then onto the A7 Towards Namur on the A15 then pickup the A4/E411 to Luxemburg for our first stopover at Luxemburg at Alzingen Camp site good site good facilities and easy to get a bus just outside the camp in to the city. Best to fill up with fuel as it’s cheaper here; this campsite is in the 2012 ACSI book page 219 item 475, last year we only paid 11 euros per night with electric.
From Luxemburg we A3 down to the A8/E29 towards Saarbrucken onto the A620 to junction 3 then turn onto the N61 towards Strasbourg just after Molsheim there is a very good Aire at a town called Obernai this one is not in the Franch Aire’s book we always stop here going down or coming back, you can fill up with fresh water and dump waste, very safe free stop right in the town, Parking des Ramparts the GPS is 48.27.35N 7.29.89E.
After Obernai pickup the A35/E25 towards Basel where you will come to the boarder were you will need a Vignette you can pay the attendant at the boarder all other camps they charge 28 euros but for us Brits they charge 40 euros I complained bitterly last year about this and nearly got arrested but ended up paying 40 euros but I’ve since fund that you can bye one online for 28.50 euros.
Anyway back to the route A2/E25/E35 towards Luzern for our next stopover at camping Horw it’s a flat site mostly grass idle for a the odd night or two, you can catch a bus up to the main town of Luzern from just outside the camp or in the village five minutes walk well worth a go, 2012 ACSI book page 325 item 757.


I hope this helps
Regards
Ray


----------

